# white people are scared of black people...that got your attention



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Some moron -=assasin=- er whatever his name was, posted on here that he obviously had a bad disposition twards balck people. Obviously, with 5 posts, he started the thread, just to piss people off...

I think its also obvious, he probably generated a screen name just for that thread.

What makes me laugh is that
1.) People actually took time to respond.
2.) White people got offended.

I am going to explore statement 2.)

Why the hell do white people always take offense to black aimed derogatory remarks?

If you are black, and go into a mortgage firm for a loan, along with a white guy, who gets helped first? They white guy did ( I was the "white" guy, my friend was buying a house in Bellevue, the ENTIRE time they were asking me all the questions, as if I had ANYTHING to do with his loan). MY point is people will always be racist. PERIOD.

White people are the worst, and for some reason feal compelled to defend black people. I think its funny, because they are usaully the worst racist people. I see white women cross streets to get away from black people all the time in Raineer Beach Seattle. All the white guys stay away from the ENTIRE block on Bohemian in the Seattle downtown district. You can sit there, watch people divert the entire block all night. Becasue they are black, not becasue they are having a fun time at multiple clubs, and are the some of the nicest peeps, they avoid them cuz they are black.

I grew up in imperial, San Diego, then Yesler L.A. , it was f***n ghetto. I grew up with all latino friends and black friends. (we dont say "african american in the ghetto" LOL). Its funny, in the ghetto no one dislikes anyone but white people. Now I might be racsit against white people, but for a good reason.

I just don't understand white people. They grow up in homes not to far from mine, I see them everywhere, yet they never think like anyone else. NOw this is an obvious generalization from my experience, and not a racist comment.

It just pisses me off how white peeps think they are always so "righteous" and try to be so f*cking PC. Its crap. They are the worst.

Anyway, tell me what you think...I know you will !

PS, one more thing, now that I live in the middle of f*cking nowhere (Hawaii), its funny, not ONE person I have met here is racist (except for th enlisted military here, theres a lot of 18-22 yr old morons here in the army who generaly dislike everyone here).


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Play that racist card.... go ahead.

I'm not "racist" as you so eloquently put it... I f*cking HATE EVERYONE.... EQUALLY!!!!

Thats all I'm gonna take the time to add to this thread, GG said next time I'm banned for good


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i thought you were latin?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

your an idiot


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

JYUB said:


> White people are the worst, and for some reason feal compelled to defend black people. I think its funny, because they are usaully the worst racist people.
> 
> It just pisses me off how white peeps think they are always so "righteous" and try to be so f*cking PC. Its crap. They are the worst.


You don't know why people took the time to respond yet you write a whole big post on it?

Wow how can it be so funny to you that people actually responded?
A personal attack like that on a specific group will obviously generate some type of negative feeling in people. It doesn't matter if it was only directed to black people...so what? That means white people can't say anything? I don't get that. If I saw someone getting their ass kicked purely because of what race they are..I'm going to help the guy out. Same situation. White people can act on it.....It doesn't mean that because it has nothing to do with white people we arent allowed to have an opinion on it? Your not racist eh....You could have fooled me


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

dude your whole statement is prejudice and lumps all white people together i mean wtf do you think before you type this sh*t or no. im guessing no? thats like me saying all mexicans are illegal or all blacks steal . and all dutch cant walk past a penny on the ground..


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

You sais in the story about going to get a loan that you are white, and then in the rest of your post you refer to white people as 'they'. Make up your mind, your wither white or your not.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> You sais in the story about going to get a loan that you are white, and then in the rest of your post you refer to white people as 'they'. Make up your mind, your wither white or your not.


yeah last week he made a thread bitchiing about how people call him latin instead of hispanic or something like that


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

I see GG is trolling this topic... I better be good...




























.......


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

that is the largest pile of hypocritical sh*t i've ever seen in my life. how can you group white people all together as being racist? first of all, why are you complaining when white people stand up for black people? seems like a double standard to me, they stand up for you, and they are racist? perhaps you should look in the mirror before you let your stupidity seep through your posts. on the one hand, you WANT people to not be racist (obviously, or you wouldnt have made the thread) on the other hand, when we stick up for black people, we're racist? i could give a f*ck less who is white and who is black, i have black friends, they drink beer, i drink beer, they piss in a toilet, i piss in a toilet (and on someones front lawn occasionally), they eat food, i eat food, they like sex, i like sex...what the f*ck, why does some assclown always have to bust out with stupid sh*t like, "im not racist or anything, but white people are the most racist people on the planet!!!!", thats a load of sh*t, anyone who says that in front of me will get a f*cking ass pounding. good day.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

JYUB said:


> PS, one more thing, now that I live in the middle of f*cking nowhere (Hawaii), its funny, not ONE person I have met here is racist (except for th enlisted military here, theres a lot of 18-22 yr old morons here in the army who generaly dislike everyone here).


Funny you should mention this....I was there for 3 years and had a my motorcycle rammed by a "local" because I was in the wrong neighborhood very inland. And the last place you want to be if you are a racist is the army. On Schofield, half of the enlisted men were non-white...including the majority of Sargent's in charge. The only white dominated positions were the non-enlisted officers. It would be hard to be a raving racist and then work side by side with the people you hate. 
So for someone that creates a post judging white people...to make such an ignorant comment like "not ONE person I have met here is racist (except for the enlisted military......"...had destroyed all your credibility to give an objective opinion on this subject.....IMO.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> anyone who says that in front of me will get a f*cking ass pounding. good day.


Ewwwww


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

what is up with these racial threads?

cant we just stop.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

All black people are gangsters 
All mexican people are illagal
All chinese/japanese people are cheap
All white people are *******, and apparently scared of all black people......lol.....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> All black people are gangsters
> All mexican people are illagal
> All chinese/japanese people are cheap
> All white people are *******, and apparently scared of all black people......lol.....:laugh:

















that a good one


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> All black people are lazy
> All mexican people stink
> All chinese/japanese people cook good food
> All white people are racist *******, and apparently scared of all black people......lol.....:laugh:


I agree


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

What a tool. Let me guess, you've been everywhere and seen everything. You're probably, what? Late teens early 20's? Every race has such a diverse spreading of people, there are so many different types of every race, you can't just generalize sh*t like that. As a matter of fact, I've happen to come across way more racist blacks then whites in my life. And just like you try to say, you're so urbanized and hang with so many people. So do I, my friend. When I goto many black peoples' houses that I meet and become friends with, not all of their familys welcome me into their homes with open arms. Many do, yes. On the same hand, I understand where the upper-middle classed and rich category of white people are definitly scared of blacks, in my streets too. Because they buy into stereotypes, just like yourself. Racism is passed down through generations. If all white people continue teaching their kids that black people will steal their bikes, then they will teach their kids the same. If all blacks teach their kids white people are out to get them and keep them down, they will teach their children that as well. There's no point tryin to analyze the sh*t, man, the world we live in is fucked up and not enough people are trying to change, to make an impact. The solution? Do the right thing, yourself, and ultimately say f*ck it when it comes to trying to change others because preaching is looked down upon and in the end, just adds gas to the fire. There's no such thing as fighting the good fight, it's only about improving yourself and knowing that you're a good person, regardless of what the rest of the world is doing. Bottom line.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> There's no such thing as fighting the good fight, it's only about improving yourself and knowing that you're a good person, regardless of what the rest of the world is doing. Bottom line.


This is the most intelligent reply I've EVER seen to a topic of this caliber. 
Good point


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

haha i didnt read this thread justt skimmed. black people... there ignorant. most not all. i have a couple freinds that are black and one guy that i look up to alot is black. i never stood up for a black person. and IMO BLACK PEOPLE ARE MORE RACIST THEN WHITE PEOPLE.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

-d0rk- said:


> All black people are lazy
> All mexican people stink
> All chinese/japanese people cook good food
> All white people are racist *******, and apparently scared of all black people......lol.....:laugh:


I agree :nod:
[/quote]

Its actually a joke. But wow you know what, this thread should be closed its completely racist against white people, I cant allow this to stay open in the lounge.I am white though, man Im scared to close this, some black people might get mad at me.

I think my point is the original statement is a generalazation of "white people", pretty ridiculas, Im sure some white people are scared of blacks.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Stereo types are funny because most are true to some extent. No one will admit it but every group/race has a trait that people like to make fun of. It's funny to talk about someone being "*******" or a "Cracker" but then if someone talks about another race in a joking matter people see it as not funny. I'm not taking sides but this is how I see it.

Some people will have predjudice against certain groups no matter what, but you can't say a whole group of people is afraid of another race. I'm sure if a black person was walking down the street and saw a bunch of white punks hanging out with bald heads he'd feel some anxiety and cross the street too. People are human who gives a crap if someone crosses the street to avoid trouble. Esp. when people don't go around wearing signs saying "I look like a thug, but I'm not"

And there may not be alot of racist's in hawaii but I know alot of natives don't like outsiders coming in on their turf.. I guess that's more hate than racist though.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

I be one of those ******* crackas yo

Back up fore I hafta bust a country cap in dat ass homey


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

stereotypes and generalizations, 2 different things

My stereotype is sony beat that!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Its common knowledge dat I not only don' give fuq, but don' give uh fuq fine ass daaaaaaammm well on dis here subject. just like mammy. fo

Anyone that doesn't realise that possibly the majority of people that live in the ghetto are f*cking unemployed retards doesn't want to accept social reality. Same as people that lived atop mountains their entire life will be stupid as f*ck with the educational standard. I will not stand up for trash no matter the color. There is to much sensitivity associated with ethicity on our glob of sh*t planet.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

JYUB said:


> Some moron -=assasin=- er whatever his name was, posted on here that he obviously had a bad disposition twards balck people. Obviously, with 5 posts, he started the thread, just to piss people off...
> 
> I think its also obvious, he probably generated a screen name just for that thread.
> 
> ...


Aren't you the same genius who is of hispanic descent and yet doesn't even know what the definition of hispanic is? Are you sure maybe you don't have the "white people" in your post confused with something else, like television characters or your car keys?

That said, you really are at your absolute funniest when you aren't trying to be. Keep it up


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

dammit! i actually wasted a good minute of my life reading that! racist threads are old. drop the subject.


----------



## Flaccid-Assassin (Mar 26, 2006)

stfu all of you, you all know what i said is true.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

its funny how racism in this country really got big with the whole african slavery thing when slavery wasnt even about race at all.. its just that americans, who were prodominantly white, wanted slaves, and the only ones they could get at the time were black. they could have been chinese, russian, martian.. it doesnt matter, it wasnt race related at all.. black slavetraders from africa were invited by white slaveowners in america to come to america, and they did, and lived like white people.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Flaccid-Assassin said:


> stfu all of you, you all know what i said is true.


We all know you don't belong here








Your making a fool out of yourself...quit while your ahead


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Dude, Ive never been attracted to a black girl before, but today, this girl came in, and she just laughed, and I made her smile...very peaceful and chill girl. I like that









BTW, I didnt take the time to actually read your post, just the title


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

The more I think about this thread the more I


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, first of all, JYUB your post really didnt make much sense. It was primarily just rambling with no really clear point that you were trying to make, except maybe that all white people are stupid and racist. Was that your point?

Regardless to address what everyone else is discussing, personally I think stereotypes are really funny, and I think almost everyone else does too, most people are just afraid to laugh about it. When you hear a joke about an Asian being really smart, everyone want to laugh, or about hispanics outside Home Depot, everyone wants to laugh, or blacks stealing or whites being ********, these are all REALLY funny most of the time in jokes, but people are too self concious to just have fun and laugh about it. That being said, I think most racism today comes from people trying too hard to be politically correct, and not just having fun and laughing at these stereotypes. If everyone kinda relaxed, and just laughed at eachother, youd also be laughing with eachother. Its like the thread a little whole back when some got offended by the video with the white kid writing to letter to black people. That was a pretty funny video, but people were offended over a joke! Lighten up and just have fun with it.

Im definately the furthest thing from racist. One of my closest friends is Asian, I train under and have unbeleiveable respect for someone that is black, and I have countless other friends of various races. One of the things I love about the relationships I have with these people is that we can joke around about things like racial stereotypes and it doesnt offend anyone, its just funny. Stop being afraid to laugh at jokes and racism wont be a problem, everyone will be too busy laughing not just at eachother but with eachother.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

this guy keeps posting crap.he is looking for attention and needs to get the hell out of here and quit bitching.wtf is wrong with you?you obviously need recognition or something.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol i love when people make the point that their not rascist by quickly following it up by how one of their best friends is asian/black/etc... 
if your say your not rascist ill take your word for it. 
i personally am not racist. i just happen to not like more people that arent white. ...dont think about that too hard


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> lol i love when people make the point that their not rascist by quickly following it up by how one of their best friends is asian/black/etc...
> if your say your not rascist ill take your word for it.
> i personally am not racist. i just happen to not like more people that arent white. ...dont think about that too hard


I know its absolutely retarted I even have to do that, but based on the original post in this thread I kinda figured it was neccessary or Id get called out on it. Thanks for taking my word for it though.


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

this is all so jr high stuff here listen up whether were white,black,mexican,spaniard,thai,korean,cambodian what ever it may be we all fart,eat ,breathe air,and sh*t we are all humans freakin human beings and i dont understand the racism its i feel a small number of our fellow humans that are just messed up and its sad what does any of the racism stuff accomplish ? in the end not a damn thing! its sad


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

KrazieFishie said:


> this is all so jr high stuff here listen up whether were white,black,mexican,spaniard,thai,korean,cambodian what ever it may be we all fart,eat ,breathe air,and sh*t we are all humans freakin human beings and i dont understand the racism its i feel a small number of our fellow humans that are just messed up and its sad what does any of the racism stuff accomplish ? in the end not a damn thing! its sad


good point krazie








i never liked the conflict rasicm ensues and just talking about it is kind of creating some tension around here even. i dont like picking and choosing my words, so the best way i can think here it goes...


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

JYUB said:


> Some moron -=assasin=- er whatever his name was, posted on here that he obviously had a bad disposition twards balck people. Obviously, with 5 posts, he started the thread, just to piss people off...
> 
> I think its also obvious, he probably generated a screen name just for that thread.
> 
> ...


man your a moron.....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Here you go guys, heres some fun with "racism"


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JYUB said:


> PS, one more thing, now that I live in the middle of f*cking nowhere (Hawaii), its funny, not ONE person I have met here is racist (except for th enlisted military here, theres a lot of 18-22 yr old morons here in the army who generaly dislike everyone here).


What did you expect, that the military enlisted should love and care for everyone? I know for a fact that I hate everyone, Im a qualified hater to the tenth degree.

By the way JYUB, you ARE a moron. Ever consider the fact that not ALL white people are the way you state they are. Ever consider that there are some sheltered white people out there who hear nothing except the stereotypical bullshit that MTV puts out?

...I might be out on the limb here, but I think your mentality and idea is whats wrong with america nowadays. Your type of mentality is just looking for a scapegoat to blame your problems and gripes on, but if you ACTUALLY look at the REAL issue, its you who has the problem


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

nattereri2000 said:


> lol i love when people make the point that their not rascist by quickly following it up by how one of their best friends is asian/black/etc...
> if your say your not rascist ill take your word for it.
> i personally am not racist. i just happen to not like more people that arent white. ...dont think about that too hard


that was a joke dumbass, EVERYONE is racist at some extent, at least every soul I ahve met in the inner cities.


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

You seriously are an ignorant person. I think it is very funny how black "leaders" get mad at stereotypes, yet continue this themselves. If you don't like a stereotype about your race, prove it wrong. DO NOT bitch and moan that you will never get anywhere in life just because of your race. By doing this you prove the stereotype true, you just blame the system or other people for your misfortune. Granted, there are many causes of true rascism, but today these are usually dealt with appropriately.

So, your theory is that white people are racist becuase some aviod bad neighborhoods which happen to be dominated by poor black thugs. I don't call this rascism, I call this common sense. Now many of these thugs have been taught to dislike or even hate white people by their very own "loving" Parents. Is this fair? Should I be judged as a rascist just because I am white?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i think this should be closed b4 its gets outta hand


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Actually some of the things that feed rascism are done by black people themselves.. I know everyone will call BS but it's true to an extent. There are people in the black community who are keeping rascism alive..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Interesting.
Im pretty sure Im racist, seeing as how im not really a people person.
Ive said some SLurs, about everything and everyone, but I do it around those people, and they all know im joking out of my ass, trying to get a laugh.
But im not Racist to where Im'a say it or do something to that person..


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> Actually some of the things that feed rascism are done by black people themselves.. I know everyone will call BS but it's true to an extent. There are people in the black community who are keeping rascism alive..


Once again... I agree.

Long live rap music, gold teeth, and fried chicken!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

what up with all the thread about racist lately??


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

-d0rk- said:


> Actually some of the things that feed rascism are done by black people themselves.. I know everyone will call BS but it's true to an extent. There are people in the black community who are keeping rascism alive..


Once again... I agree.

Long live rap music, gold teeth, and fried chicken!!!






















[/quote]

Those are more stereotypes then things that cause rascism. I don't think country music and bull riding cause rascism either. But thanks for agreeing..

I was speaking more of black only events and black leaders who feel the need to talk about "oppression and unfairness" people still complaining about slavery yet you ask them about their ancestory and they have no idea..

Or just the word "Buji" which basically is term to insult a black person meaning they're acting "white" or IMO like a normal person aka "not ghetto"..


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

racism always has been here and will never leave....its something I've learned to live with and hear bout it everday at work because we have alot of ethnicity by my work. I jus choose to mind my business and do my work.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> racism always has been here and will never leave....its something I've learned to live with and hear bout it everday at work because we have alot of ethnicity by my work. I jus choose to mind my business and do my work.


i agree with you, my your own business and do you work.







that what i do at work also, why are so many peoples are racist. can we all get a long, does it really matter with color you are, for chrise shake we all human being here.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Wow I didn't know Kanye West was on piranha-fury.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> Or just the word "Buji" which basically is term to insult a black person meaning they're acting "white" or IMO like a normal person aka "not ghetto"..


Hmmm never heard "buji" before, thanks for the info


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I live near Gary, IN, which is almost All black, and I avoid that sh*t-hole like the plague. Is it because I am rascist? Or because it is ridden with crime, and even holds the title of city with the highest murder rate, per capita. Same goes for the south side of chicago.

Oh yeah, and Hawaiians not rascist? HAHAHHAHAHAHHA


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I live near Gary, IN, which is almost All black, and I avoid that sh*t-hole like the plague. Is it because I am rascist? Or because it is ridden with crime, and even holds the title of city with the highest murder rate, per capita. Same goes for the south side of chicago.
> 
> Oh yeah, and Hawaiians not rascist? HAHAHHAHAHAHHA


Ewww Gary,IN.... been there many times... bout like detroit, compton, and brooklyn.... Seems like those places would make better parking lots than cities.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah.... I dont think I'm going to waste my time reading any more of JYUB's posts... more interesting listening to a cockroach fart.

This thread needs derailment... hmmm.... here's one:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Dear god no acestro!!!!!!!!!!!!!









hahaha..

you're a true idiot jyub. why are you even still here? I thought you would have been banned by now







maybe you should send me more RACIST insults (he thinks im asian) via pm so i have more ammo to fire to xenon.









oh, sorry, I forgot.. "insulting me is not a good idea."

sorry







please dont retaliate with more incredible words of wisdom


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

myphen said:


> Dear god no acestro!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i did the honors of removing it myself sorry those offended


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

VENOM said:


> no offence anyone but i thought id make this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

ill take it down if it is bad


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

VENOM said:


> ill take it down if it is bad


Oh you know someones gonna whine... but I like it, if that accounts for anything


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

ill give it 10 min at 5:30 it whould be gone unless 5 more people like it

starting now


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

VENOM said:


> ill give it 10 min at 5:30 it whould be gone unless 5 more people like it
> 
> starting now


Who cares if anyone else likes it.... did you set out with a goal in mind of 6 people liking it???


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

JYUB said:


> White people are the worst, and for some reason feal compelled to defend black people. I think its funny, because they are usaully the worst racist people. I see white women cross streets to get away from black people all the time in Raineer Beach Seattle. All the white guys stay away from the ENTIRE block on Bohemian in the Seattle downtown district. You can sit there, watch people divert the entire block all night. Becasue they are black, not becasue they are having a fun time at multiple clubs, and are the some of the nicest peeps, they avoid them cuz they are black.
> 
> I just don't understand white people. They grow up in homes not to far from mine, I see them everywhere, yet they never think like anyone else. NOw this is an obvious generalization from my experience, and not a racist comment.
> 
> It just pisses me off how white peeps think they are always so "righteous" and try to be so f*cking PC. Its crap. They are the worst.


yeah, lets blanket every single white person like this.... awesome









few facts about myself:
I am a white male
I spend my weekends walking around the ghettos of Baltimore (avg 1-2 murders/day last year.) taking pictures with an expensive camera. Some of the areas look... 3rd world.

Lets face it, these places are predominantly populated by Blacks. And yet, myself, a white male, goes into these areas? even talks to people?

Holy sh*t I better stop being so "righteous" and "f*cking PC."


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Problem with a lot of people...is that they are all too sensitive...you call me a cracker...I'll just laugh...Call me white trash...Laugh again...See the thing is...I could give a flying f about what anyone else thinks of me...its soo nice living like that....Not caring...Its saves you from soo much stress about the stupidest sh*t.

Now about blacks, hispanics, etc...They all have their stereotypes...These stereotypes were not made up out the sky...There had to be some truth to the stereotypes to form them in the 1st place...With me...I hate STUPID, GHETTO, IGNORANT people, which is usually what the stereotype entails...So if you're black, white, hispanic, asian, indian, whatever...and you're stupid, ghetto, ignorant whatever...Then I'm going to hate you and call you racial slurs...Because your idiotic ghetto ass deserves it, for fulfilling your stereotype.

If you're a civilized individual...There's no reason to call you a slur...Just like me...If I was an inbred idiot that acted like trash...Hey...Call me white trash, cracker, whatever...Its my own fault for acting like the stereotype.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

myphen said:


> maybe you should send me more RACIST insults (he thinks im asian)


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

AHAHAHAHAHAHA

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH
hHAHAHAHA
hHAHAHSADHASDHA

Oh f*ck me, that's golden.

You are my web host guy now though, that makes you at least part Asian


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

and this is my #REMOVED# leroy, he sells the cheapest sunglasses, starter wear, and nike shirts in all of baltimore.



elTwitcho said:


> maybe you should send me more RACIST insults (he thinks im asian)


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

AHAHAHAHAHAHA

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH
hHAHAHAHA
hHAHAHSADHASDHA

Oh f*ck me, that's golden.

You are my web host guy now though, that makes you at least part Asian :laugh:
[/quote]
all rook same tew me. KEKEKEKE ^_^


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Problem with a lot of people...is that they are all too sensitive...you call me a cracker...I'll just laugh...Call me white trash...Laugh again...See the thing is...I could give a flying f about what anyone else thinks of me...its soo nice living like that....Not caring...Its saves you from soo much stress about the stupidest sh*t.
> 
> Now about blacks, hispanics, etc...They all have their stereotypes...These stereotypes were not made up out the sky...There had to be some truth to the stereotypes to form them in the 1st place...With me...I hate STUPID, GHETTO, IGNORANT people, which is usually what the stereotype entails...So if you're black, white, hispanic, asian, indian, whatever...and you're stupid, ghetto, ignorant whatever...Then I'm going to hate you and call you racial slurs...Because your idiotic ghetto ass deserves it, for fulfilling your stereotype.
> 
> If you're a civilized individual...There's no reason to call you a slur...Just like me...If I was an inbred idiot that acted like trash...Hey...Call me white trash, cracker, whatever...Its my own fault for acting like the stereotype.


Give this guy a cigar


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

JYUB, I'm confused, would this person be hispanic? Or maybe this is what all white people like to do? or.... oh f*ck it, just check the pic....


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

acestro said:


> JYUB, I'm confused, would this person be hispanic? Or maybe this is what all white people like to do? or.... oh f*ck it, just check the pic....:laugh:


hahahahahaha


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

myphen said:


> all rook same tew me. KEKEKEKE ^_^


Haha, when I was like 15 I actually played Diablo 2 online for a bit, and there were swarms of Koreans with no English language skills, and even after the 50th time you'd still have to laugh at

"hey dude, want to go to whatever board?"

"GIV ITAM NOW HUK HUK, KEKEKEKE ^_^"

lol


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

that made me laugh out loud.. I played both diablos on bnet. sh*t is addicting. i know what youre talkinga bout though. hahaha.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Did I just post this pic? I dunno, all fat white people look alike, right JYUB?


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i removed the pic but i can post it again

the point is stereo type and generalizations are different.

Generalization: americans like sports and money 
Stereotype: Asians are cheap

Being asian i laugh at others ignorance


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

While we're derailing this thread, I heard a great Asian joke the other day.



> This Chinese couple have been together for two years, and finally they get married. They'd never had sex with each other before, so they're a bit nervous. The husband turns to his new wife and says
> 
> "I'm sorry, I never do this before with anyone"
> 
> ...


I liked it


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hey ladies....


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

wait is this another post pics of fat ladies ? cuz i was sad when the other one got shut down by ronMexico ?


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

You people crack me up.... f*ck it, I'll just get naked and read the forums... check me out


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> wait is this another post pics of fat ladies ? cuz i was sad when the other one got shut down by ronMexico ?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> While we're derailing this thread, I heard a great Asian joke the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha

beef w/ broc and some crab rangoon sounds off the chain right now. thanks alot twitch.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

wait i got a joke and i hope i remember it here goes

a man and his wife are about to tee off, but before they do he says to his wife honey try not to hit those houses it would cost a fortune to fix one of those windows. She sets up and shanks it hard right, right through a window. The husband says i guess we will have to go and see how much this is gonna cost. They knock on the door and a guy answers it and says are you the person who broke the window. The man seeing the ball the broken window and a broken bottle say yes im sorry how much? The man says no i want to thank you see im a genie and ive been trapped in that bottle for 50,000 years, and he says well there is three of us so i will give one wish to each of you and ill take the last wish. The man wishes to never run out of money and the genie says it will be granted the wife wishes to never grow old. The Genie grants that and he then takes his wish which is simple he has been trapped in the bottle and says he would like to take the guys wife upstairs for a little fun. The man and wife agree since they will live forever and always be rich that they will let him. After two hours of the most passionate love the genie asks the wife how old her husband is and she says 35.. ....

What and he still believes in genies?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Speaking of things that are funny and asian:

A man suspected his wife of seeing another man. So, he hired a famous chinese detective, Mr. Sui Tansow Pok, to watch and report any activities that might develop. A few days later, he received this report:

Most honorable sir:

You leave house.
He come house.
I watch.
He and she leave house.
I follow.
He and she get on train.
I follow.
He and she go in hotel.
I climb tree-look in window.
He kiss she.
She kiss he.
He strip she.
She strip he.
He play with she.
She play with he.
I play with me.
Fall out of tree, not see.
NO FEE.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I think there should be no threads on this forum talking about race







, and whats with posting the fat people?









hahahahahha







that was great danny boy


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> wait i got a joke and i hope i remember it here goes
> 
> a man and his wife are about to tee off, but before they do he says to his wife honey try not to hit those houses it would cost a fortune to fix one of those windows. She sets up and shanks it hard right, right through a window. The husband says i guess we will have to go and see how much this is gonna cost. They knock on the door and a guy answers it and says are you the person who broke the window. The man seeing the ball the broken window and a broken bottle say yes im sorry how much? The man says no i want to thank you see im a genie and ive been trapped in that bottle for 50,000 years, and he says well there is three of us so i will give one wish to each of you and ill take the last wish. The man wishes to never run out of money and the genie says it will be granted the wife wishes to never grow old. The Genie grants that and he then takes his wish which is simple he has been trapped in the bottle and says he would like to take the guys wife upstairs for a little fun. The man and wife agree since they will live forever and always be rich that they will let him. After two hours of the most passionate love the genie asks the wife how old her husband is and she says 35.. ....
> 
> What and he still believes in genies?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

A woman was very distraught at the fact that she had not had a date or any sex in quite some time.

She was afraid she might have something wrong with her, so she decided to seek the medical expertise of a sex therapist. Her doctor recommended that she see Dr. Chang, the well-known Chinese sex therapist, so she went to see him.

Upon entering the examination room, Dr. Chang said, "OK, take off all you crose." The woman did as she was told. "Now, get down and craw reery, reery fass to odder side of room." Again, the woman did as she was instructed. Dr. Chang then said, "OK, now craw reery, reery fass back to me." So she did.

Dr. Chang shook his head slowly and said, "Your probrem vewy bad. You haf Ed Zachary Disease. Worse case I ever see. Dat why you not haf sex or dates."

Worried, the woman asked anxiously, "Oh my God, Dr. Chang, what is Ed Zachary Disease?"

Dr. Chang looked the woman in the eye and replied, "Ed Zachary Disease is when your face rook Ed Zachary rike your ass."


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Speaking of things that are funny and asian:
> 
> A man suspected his wife of seeing another man. So, he hired a famous chinese detective, Mr. Sui Tansow Pok, to watch and report any activities that might develop. A few days later, he received this report:
> 
> ...


That was good... I'll repeat that one.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

funny


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

My buddy from the tennis team I was on (he was mexican) told me one similar to this:

Q: What do you get when you cross a Mexican with an octopus?
A: No idea; but it can sure pick lettuce.

Deez


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> My buddy from the tennis team I was on (he was mexican) told me one similar to this:
> 
> Q: What do you get when you cross a Mexican with an octopus?
> A: No idea; but it can sure pick lettuce.
> ...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

obese

aerobics

(hey it's a start)


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

acestro said:


> obese
> 
> aerobics
> 
> (hey it's a start)


Ok... for some reason, THAT picture just made me feel.... funny.... like i'm gonna upchuck.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This should help you feel better...


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

acestro said:


> This should help you feel better...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

And that is all you will get to look at if you go back to the padded room!









Hmmm.... fat chicks is getting old, here's something new.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

acestro said:


> And that is all you will get to look at if you go back to the padded room!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, that boxer pic is the shiz


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've asked before and I'll ask again. You'd hit it?.... where?


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

acestro said:


> I've asked before and I'll ask again. You'd hit it?.... where?


Dunno yet... throw flour on her, and find the wet spot.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

-d0rk- said:


> I've asked before and I'll ask again. You'd hit it?.... where?


Dunno yet... throw flour on her, and find the wet spot.








[/quote]

Say no more, you're too knowledgeable
































See how nice that was? We all forgot about how stupid JYUB is.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

acestro said:


> I've asked before and I'll ask again. You'd hit it?.... where?


Dunno yet... throw flour on her, and find the wet spot.








[/quote]

Say no more, you're too knowledgeable
































See how nice that was? We all forgot about how stupid JYUB is.








[/quote]

Yeah, I was just sitting here thinking.... bout how bad this thread got derailed. So I thought what better way to fire things back up again than to post pics of the bonfire me and my friends had last night. Hope this gets everyone back in the spirit.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Maybe you'd hit this one dork?


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

acestro said:


> Maybe you'd hit this one dork?


EWWWW no.... looks like a dude....

Besides, too many teef for me


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Geez, dork, just when the mission was accomplished....







How was it you ever got banned? I just cant imagine. Anyone want to bet what the over under is for how long dork will last?


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

whats with the fat people


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

More ugliness...


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

acestro said:


> Geez, dork, just when the mission was accomplished....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude... I'm just playing around.... LOOSEN UP

Jesus u fuckers are so uptight and politcally correct its disturbing. Dont you fucks just ever unwind and let it all go? Christ dude.... Think about this whole thread... racism... racism... racism... ummm I rest my case


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hey im telling u doing fat chicks is awesome ive said it before but heres another reason you know when ur humping for a long time and you just start feeling tired and run down well when ur riding a fat chick no worrys just reach in a fold and you could pull out anything from a sandwich to a hamburger nothing better than a mid hump carbo load


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im not going to waste time reading JYUB's reverse racism.

think what you like man. but i have something that makes me laugh.

what makes me laugh are the black guys who make fun of white ppl for supposedley being so sensitive. but mention something about black ppl to those racist black guys and they will flip out and call you racist and all that sh*t. IMO, THOSE guys are the ones that have sensitivity issues.

Issac Hayes is the perfect exampled of one. except exchange slavery with scientology.

THOSE are the ppl that make me laugh. they're so stupid that they dont even realize how hypocritical they are.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

-d0rk- said:


> Geez, dork, just when the mission was accomplished....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude... I'm just playing around.... LOOSEN UP

Jesus u fuckers are so uptight and politcally correct its disturbing. Dont you fucks just ever unwind and let it all go? Christ dude.... Think about this whole thread... racism... racism... racism... ummm I rest my case








[/quote]

Dude, you dont think it's fun to bet when someone is going to get nuked?







With all that cursing I think we all know who's really uptight!









And now, to clear the palette, a little J-Lo

View attachment 100210


...and enough of nice butts....

View attachment 100211


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

nattereri2000 said:


> lol i love when people make the point that their not rascist by quickly following it up by how one of their best friends is asian/black/etc...
> if your say your not rascist ill take your word for it.
> i personally am not racist. i just happen to not like more people that arent white. ...dont think about that too hard


that was a joke dumbass, EVERYONE is racist at some extent, at least every soul I ahve met in the inner cities.
[/quote]

You have no idea what you are talking about

Racism: The belief that one race is innately or biologically inferior to another.

That is racism. Not liking black people because some of them are gangster doesnt make somebody racist. It makes them prejudiced. Get a damn dictionary and read it before you start typing and acting like you know everything.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Another interesting point (I GUESS I'll go on topic for a second)...

Check out JYUB's signature: "Where all the white women at?."

I think we have one very confused Hispanic/Latino/whatever on our hands. God I hate being white... I mean right.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

define white, do you mean caucasian or not black?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

The latin ladies love the white guys!









Im more scared of circus folk than I am of black people.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I am more afraid of sock puppets


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

acestro said:


> I am more afraid of sock puppets


Circus folk have those "beady eyes" goin on. Mix in the fact they have that whole horse sh*t smell and you have yourself a horrifying experience.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

sooooooo scary..... *shivers*


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

acestro dude run they know where you are


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Clows terrify the absolute sh*t outta me


















*hes white, according to Freud my fear of clowns shows my fear of all white people


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Eek! Wait... are we talking about race again? dangit.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

acestro said:


> Eek! Wait... are we talking about race again? dangit.


no were talking about clowns

Not to bring this awesome topic off topic, but.... What race? You mean bristol this past sunday?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Eek! Wait... are we talking about race again? dangit.


no were talking about clowns

Not to bring this awesome topic off topic, but.... What race? You mean bristol this past sunday?
[/quote]
speaking of nascar wow what a racist sport only one black driving and he just got in omg omg white people are all so evil and latins are innocent


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> Eek! Wait... are we talking about race again? dangit.


no were talking about clowns

Not to bring this awesome topic off topic, but.... What race? You mean bristol this past sunday?
[/quote]
speaking of nascar wow what a racist sport only one black driving and he just got in omg omg white people are all so evil and latins are innocent
[/quote]

No, wait, latins are guilty, hispanics are the shiznit. Problem is, there's only one block on the south side of Barcelona where hispanic people actually exist.... or so I've heard....








why did I bump this topic back to the top?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah come on, i thought this was gone for good







don't bump man


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ed griswold said:


> yeah come on, i thought this was gone for good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah, seriously, b/c now you made me read this crap. I say


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> Eek! Wait... are we talking about race again? dangit.


no were talking about clowns

Not to bring this awesome topic off topic, but.... What race? You mean bristol this past sunday?
[/quote]
speaking of nascar wow what a racist sport only one black driving and he just got in omg omg white people are all so evil and latins are innocent
[/quote]

Speaking of Nascar...

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/mrbergis-nascar.mp3


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

First person to spot JYUB get $1

* wait looking at that closer is that a white guy holding that sign?!


----------

